# Pictures of Lincoln and the lost dog we found



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it would be great if you kept her. They look so cute together. You're doing a wonderful thing looking after her and trying to find her owner.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I can barely afford medical care for the two dogs I have now  I dont think it would be fair to keep her financially. I could afford to feed another one and do regular stuff but not emergencies especially with Lincolns ongoing medical issues. The only thing I would have to do with her is vaccinations.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

She is such a cutie and looks like Lincoln really likes having a Buddy to play with! You never know in life, she might enjoy great health and never cost you much of anything! Life is always a gamble.

I think she looks shepherd, terrier mix (with the cobby body and up-tail). Could be a JRT with the way she keeps her body tight and ready for fun. I would keep looking for her owners and enjoy! 

Keep us posted on the results. You are a Saint for taking her in and caring for her!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

She's a cutie! Looks like she has some Shiba Inu in her due to her tail!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

She is like Lincoln's mini-me! Oh I would have a hard time not keeping her. What a sweetie. Bless you for taking her in.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Owner has been found . She told me her handicap mother opened the door and the dog took off. I didnt want to bring her to the spca as they were urging me to bring her in so they could charge her a $100 claim fee plus a $40 license fee (they didnt say that directly) but I knew thats what they wanted her for because I already scanned her for a chip and found nothing so all she would of been doing at the shelter is sitting in a cage.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad you found her owner, I hope you talked her into putting at least an ID tag on her collar, and microchipping her too!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

She picked her up so fast and left I didnt have time to . But I am sure I will see her on walks at the park as now that we have met I know who she is


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for looking out for this girl - though she did look awfully cute next to Lincoln.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

My concern is what if shes in heat and the handicap mom opens the door and she bolts out again...its a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I would be worried about that too, but you did your part and took great care of her when others would have just taken her to a shelter. I know what a great person you are because of how you took care of a dog that wasn't even yours.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, maybe if it happens again I will get a chance to speak to them further. I usually try not to "educate" people about spaying/neutering if they cannot prevent their dog from getting out because I know when someone suggests I neuter my dog just because I should I get all defensive. But, theres a difference between me and their dog. My dog in the 4 years he has been alive has NEVER escaped and wondered off. 

I got the impression they were a struggling family. When they called they asked if I had found a Mini Shepherd and I was like I found a Shepherd mix...When they came they got on the cold cement to greet her, greeted my little one and even asked if she was trouble over night. I said no, she did really well, played well with my cat even (apparently this dog has never seen a cat). I told them she may have some soft poops because I fed her some of Lincolns food as I wasnt sure what she was on. 

If it happens again I know where to bring her. Who knows maybe they were planning to get her spayed as she was only 7-12 months old.


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

i'm glad you found the dogs owner. remember when
you scan for a chip chips and scanners aren't universal. certain
scanners pick up certain chips.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

The scanner they used is Universal meaning it picks up any chip


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay while I was out on my walk I ran into the owner of these dogs. Shes going through tough times right now. I wont go into details but she said if I didnt keep her she couldnt afford the $150 to pull her out of the shelter. She is going to get her spayed in the New Year she was just having issues with money so close to Christmas


----------

